# [SOLVED] promiscous mode

## Joseph_sys

How to check if network kernel driver supports "promiscous mode"?

Realtek 8169 (Intel Atom 330 with RTL8168c/8111c network card) and I can not enable/setup Bridge mode in VirtualBox (Windows XP as VM).

Even worse, my keyboard freezes when I enable the bridge mode and VirtualBox will not quit so I had to pull the plug on the box as I can not reboot Gentoo.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Fri Apr 09, 2010 12:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

most ethernet cards should support promiscuous mode...  I have multiple RTL8169s and they seem to work fine being promiscuous (for tcpdump/wireshark)...

That being said I've not tried bridging with them.  The same underlying support is needed for sniffing and bridging, except the key difference is that sniffing is OK to lose some packets, where it's not OK for bridges to lose packets...

I don't know about packet loss with my RTL8169 while used as a bridge.  This most likely would be a hardware issue or improperly written software.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> most ethernet cards should support promiscuous mode...  I have multiple RTL8169s and they seem to work fine being promiscuous (for tcpdump/wireshark)...
> 
> That being said I've not tried bridging with them.  The same underlying support is needed for sniffing and bridging, except the key difference is that sniffing is OK to lose some packets, where it's not OK for bridges to lose packets...
> 
> I don't know about packet loss with my RTL8169 while used as a bridge.  This most likely would be a hardware issue or improperly written software.

 

Indeed the card works just fine. My mistake was loading the drivers in the wrong order:

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

the order should be:

vboxdrv

vboxnetflt

vboxnetadp

if not all kind of funny tings can happen :-/

----------

## audiodef

I was going to say, in addition to giving it lots of condoms and lube, that promiscuous mode could be found in the kernel. I might be wrong, though. I kind of remember seeing something about it when I was setting up another wireless card.

----------

